# First humidor :)



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Well I placed an order from CI last week for my first humidor and I got it today.

Here are some pics.





































I will began the seasoning right away once I go and buy some distilled water..


----------



## MattB (May 28, 2009)

looks good


----------



## JP_26 (Dec 29, 2008)

Looks like a nice solid humidor. Nice purchase.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice looking humi you got there! :tu


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Very nice, enjoy!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Looks great, Kyle. Best of luck with it! :smoke:


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Sweet! Now for the fun part. Filling it.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice! This is the same humidor I started with. :thumb:


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

Yeah looking forward to trying many cigars.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice Kyle! :tu


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great looking humi, Congrats!


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

congrats on your first humi. im sure it will not be your last
enjoy filling that bad boy up!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Very nice. 
As you ponder its beauty from across the room, then get up to more closely admire it and gently move your hand over the glossy finish (for the hundredth time), opening the compartment in joyous anticipation like a kid on christmas day, taking in that wondrous cedar aroma from within...
know that you have arrived.


----------



## suretolose (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice enjoy. I am sure you will fill it up fast.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice humi!
Let us know what you upgarde to after you fill it in a week :smoke2:


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Rubix^3 said:


> Very nice.
> As you ponder its beauty from across the room, then get up to more closely admire it and gently move your hand over the glossy finish (for the hundredth time), opening the compartment in joyous anticipation like a kid on christmas day, taking in that wondrous cedar aroma from within...
> know that you have arrived.


You can write books when saying great things like that.

Thanks everyone.

Iv'e already started calibrating the hygrometer. Its looking good.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

that looks very classy
good choice !


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Beautiful! Nothing like the feeling of a new humidor. Enjoy it!


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Started seasoning it 4 hours ago its already sitting at 70%

Ill keep seasoning it for awhile though.


----------



## phalynx (Jul 18, 2009)

It always starts with 1 humidor.......


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Once I get more money rolling in haha.


----------

